# V. 18 (primo raid)



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

Il primo attacco a Pipilandia è stato attuato.
E' stato solo un atto di forza. Una roba dimostrativa niente di che.
Vediamo come risponde il nemico











E' uscito a bere una birra con amici e io mi sono data fare.
E. Newton in confronto non era nessuno. Una ciofeca. Come la casa della barbie e le melanzanebleah

Gli ho mandato due mms.  Distanziati l'uno dall'altro di 40 secondi.
Ho sincronizzato tutto e via.

*Primo
*
View attachment 6171


*Secondo
*
View attachment 6173



sono in attesa...


(Fotosciop aiuta una cifra. Grazie D'Urso)


----------

